# Altima 2.5SL has very rough idle at stop



## NorCalAl (May 24, 2011)

Howdy all, 
I just traded my 05 Xterra and bought a 2011 Altima 2.5sl and a 2011 Juke SV. Love both, but the Altima has a very rough idle at stoplights. I've read forums and seen that some older models had this problem, but not the newer ones. 

If I turn off AC, it does smooth out some, but that's not an option where I live. 

Anyone else with the issue or is it just normal - which I can't believe given the awards the model has won. 

Any help most appreciated.


----------



## Paul79UF (Jan 23, 2003)

I don't know if the 2011 has a PCV valve but that could be one possible cause. But I'm just grasping at straws here.

If the car is a 2011, get back to the dealer for them to check it out. You don't want to try to diagnose it yourself and then have them blame you.

Good luck and please let us know how it goes.


----------



## NorCalAl (May 24, 2011)

I did take it in and they said they reshot the ecm. OK, but when warm and with AC on, it still idles rough. Pretty darn rough at times. I'll take it back in a week or so, but it's frustrating to have to go through the hassle of obtaining other transportation.


----------



## pierrep (Aug 18, 2011)

*Altima 2.5SL 2011 rough idle at stop*

Hi,
I have the same issue with my new Altima 2.5SL 2011 acquired in June. So far, twice reviewed by technicians at the dealer and the problem continues.

Previous 2007 altima has no such issue.


----------



## NorCalAl (May 24, 2011)

Yeah, I've had mine in twice also and it doesn't quit. There's also some hesitation when it's warm and it seems to lag when you push the gas. I can't believe I traded in my near-perfect X for this. Grrr... No issues whatsoever with my other half's Juke.


----------

